# TNT Tomato Pie



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2012)

I adore tomatoes and when I find recipes for pies,salads, sauces I'm on them right now. This one is tasty. I hope you'll like it.
In a pre-baked pie shell set but not browned. It needs to be cooled. Place 3 thick sliced peeled tomatoes salt and pepper them all then add  2 tab. chopped basil,2 tab. chopped chives, 1 tea.fresh thyme leaves. and 8 slices of crisp fried bacon crumbled. Scatter evenly over tomatoes. In a small bowl mix 1/2 c. mayo with 1 cup grated cheddar cheese. Spread this over the top and then bake at 350 about 20-30 min or til cheese is light brown. and gooey. 
enjoy
kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like a good recipe .  

I found some Compari (brand) tomatoes at Costco recently.  Otherwise it's many months until we have Real Tomatoes in this neck of the woods.  The little grape tomatoes at the store seem to have good tomato flavor too.  Then,  suddenly, it's like we have tomatoes coming out of our ears.  I wish the season was a little more spread out here.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh Kades, I can hardly wait for tomato season!!  I think I first made this pie about 30 years ago after seeing the recipe in Gourmet Magazine, and it's just wonderful!!

In the past when I haven't had quite enough home grown tomatoes I've added thin sliced zucchini squash to the tomatoes I had and it was wonderful too.  What can be better than tomatoes and bacon?

I can hardly wait......thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Oh Kades, I can hardly wait for tomato season!!  I think I first made this pie about 30 years ago after seeing the recipe in Gourmet Magazine, and it's just wonderful!!
> 
> In the past when I haven't had quite enough home grown tomatoes I've added thin sliced zucchini squash to the tomatoes I had and it was wonderful too.  What can be better than tomatoes and bacon?
> 
> I can hardly wait......thanks for the reminder.


Kay,
zucchini sounds wonderful will give it a try. Thanks,
kades


----------



## Merlot (Apr 19, 2012)

I am planting tomatoes this year and this looks great!  Thanks for the recipe


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Looks like a good recipe .
> 
> I found some Compari (brand) tomatoes at Costco recently.  Otherwise it's many months until we have Real Tomatoes in this neck of the woods.  The little grape tomatoes at the store seem to have good tomato flavor too.  Then,  suddenly, it's like we have tomatoes coming out of our ears.  I wish the season was a little more spread out here.


I've been finding heirloom tomatoes in the grocery for about 3 weeks now and they are pretty good flavor wise. Wishing you a longer fuller tomatoe season.
kades


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like another recipe for the pie maker.


----------



## Merlot (Apr 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Sounds like another recipe for the pie maker.


 Darn you clique breville pie makers!   I will buy one yet!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I am planting tomatoes this year and this looks great!  Thanks for the recipe


Welcome. Hope you enjoy it.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mmmmm...little tomato pies!

Thanks, Ma!  Sounds fantastic!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Sounds like another recipe for the pie maker.


Yummy huh Addie a little mozz amd some parm and basil with the tomatoe? tomorrow after the center I know what lunch will be
kades


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Darn you clique breville pie makers!  I will buy one yet!


 
There she goes folks. First one step, then the next step, and she is almost in the doorway of the store. Step by step!


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Yummy huh Addie a little mozz amd some parm and basil with the tomatoe? tomorrow after the center I know what lunch will be
> kades


 
I love fresh tomatoes. Maybe I should pick up one and try to eat it.


----------



## Merlot (Apr 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> There she goes folks. First one step, then the next step, and she is almost in the doorway of the store. Step by step!


 
The thought of little tomato pies has almost sold it to me


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have everything for the little tomato pies...I'm thinking of taking them to work with me tomorrow.  I'll be in the kitchen if you don't hear back from me.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2012)

Merlot said:


> The thought of little tomato pies has almost sold it to me


Merlot,
you don't know what you're missing. little pies are wonderful and I dare ya to get one. You won't be sorry. Just think little tomatoe pies YUMMO
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 20, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Oh Kades, I can hardly wait for tomato season!!  I think I first made this pie about 30 years ago after seeing the recipe in Gourmet Magazine, and it's just wonderful!!
> 
> In the past when I haven't had quite enough home grown tomatoes I've added thin sliced zucchini squash to the tomatoes I had and it was wonderful too.  What can be better than tomatoes and bacon?
> 
> I can hardly wait......thanks for the reminder.



I used to find canned diced tomatoes with zucchini.  The flavors complement each other very, very well!  

Great idea!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mmmmm...little tomato pies!
> 
> Thanks, Ma!  Sounds fantastic!


It does sound good. Perfect for the pie maker.
ma


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2012)

kadesma said:


> It does sound good. Perfect for the pie maker.
> ma


 
Heirloom tomatoes are on the grocery list.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

As I was unpacking some of the cookbooks, I flipped one open and saw a recipe for green tomato pie....thinking we might have to try that here in the fall.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 24, 2012)

Kades,

This one is getting swiped by the Bravillians.
See how we work Merlot? 

I'm trying this one out tomorrow with the Mozz idea. People permitting that is. Nobody wants me to get anything done today. Too many interruptions.

Didn't see any Heirlooms so I'll have to swing it using Roma's instead.

Thanks Kades.


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> Kades,
> 
> This one is getting swiped by the Bravillians.
> See how we work Merlot?
> ...


 
I wish there was a way to taste test tomatoes like we do the grapes. I have been seeing them at my grocery store. They are probably imported. Otherwise, I will have to get the ones on a vine. They seem to have the most flavor at this time of year.


----------

